
Study that said Diet Coke can help you lose weight was funded by Coca-Cola - finid
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/study-that-said-diet-fizzy-drunks-can-help-weight-loss-was-quietly-funded-by-coca-cola-and-pepsi-a6817686.html
======
LeoPanthera
Doesn't mean it's not true.

> “This research was published in the International Journal of Obesity, a
> peer-reviewed journal, which means the data and conclusions have been
> scrutinised by other scientists. We therefore stand by the findings. It was
> funded by a range of bodies including the NHS and European Union, as well as
> ILSI Europe.”

~~~
alexc05
But still, even with full review of the collected data, it calls into question
any data "left on the cutting room floor" so to speak.

Peer review doesn't account for forgery of data.

The failure to declare a conflict of interest is pretty suspect.

> But the published paper does not disclose that it has given some of the co-
> authors fees of around £750 each.

It may just be the appearance of impropriety, but it REALLY looks bad.

I'd say that until there are replicated results, its enough to consider it
"likely invalid."

